# Lee Priest 'Fired' from VPX!



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2012)

*Lee Priest 'Fired' from VPX!*
_by Aaron Singerman_

Lee Priest has been fired more times than anyone else in the sport of bodybuilding. MuscleTech, ProLab, Predator, Weider, Muscular Development, Infinite Labs...and the list goes on! Hell, he’s even been fired from his own company, Lee Priest Nutrition. Priest goes through companies faster than he goes through marriages; and that’s fast!

As of today, Lee adds VPX to his long list of supplement companies that have let him go. In fact, he lasted over a year with VPX, making this relationship one of his longest in recent memory.

All this firing talk reminds me of the quote, “If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, looks like a duck; it must be a duck.” Can all of these companies be that wrong? Did they all unjustly fire Lee; or is Lee Priest just a duck?

I received an email from a VPX staffer stating that Lee was axed due to financial concerns. I guess the money they were spending to keep Priest on staff didn’t make sense. I have often wondered how Jack Owoc, the owner of VPX and a smart businessman in his own right, could possibly justify paying Priest a reported $4,000/a month to do a weekly radio show and post on VPX’s ghost town of a
message board.

When I write columns on firings, arrests, or anything negative, I generally do it with some reticence. I will admit; however, with this column I feel no remorse. I’m trying to not to gloat about Lee’s firing since I feel like that would be inappropriate, but it’s hard. Lee, previously, said that he wishes I would have been burned in the ovens with my ancestors during the holocaust, that my fiancé looks like a dirty whore, and that he hopes my unborn child dies... among many other horrible things. 

So, it’s tough not rejoice over his recent misfortune. Karma’s a bitch, Lee!

Source: Muscle Gossip #55- Lee Priest FIRED


----------



## suprfast (Jun 1, 2012)

Next in line for Lee priest will be lucky 7.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck Lee,  he is a damn asshole


----------



## suprfast (Jun 1, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Fuck Lee,  he is a damn asshole



And a midget.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lee should hook up with Ferrigno.. Sounds like they could do great things together.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 1, 2012)

GEEZ I kinda used to liek him. didnt know this though
WELL SAID HEAVY!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2012)

Prince said:


> Lee, previously, said that he wishes I would have been burned in the ovens with my ancestors during the holocaust, that my fiancé looks like a dirty whore, and that he hopes my unborn child dies... among many other horrible things.
> 
> So, it’s tough not rejoice over his recent misfortune. Karma’s a bitch, Lee!


----------



## chesty4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe Lee Priest and Kurt Busch should go courting sponsors together. Just a thought.


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

Lee is a kid traped in an adult body.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jun 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Lee should hook up with Ferrigno.. Sounds like they could do great things together.




I disagree with that post bro and here is why..

1. Lou would have a hard time reading Lee's lips because he is so god damn short.
2. Lee does not know how to read or write so there is no way in hell Lee could write down what he was saying so that Lou would know what he was talking   
    about in there business  advenature.
3. Lou also can not read or write so even if lee hired someone to write down what he was saying for Lou to read, he would not be able to. Another fail.
4. Lou would get very  very mad at Lee becuse Lee would not keep telling Lou he is GOD over and over threw out there work day because Lee thinks he is  
   GOD and there can only be one GOD and one GOD only.
5. Lou would get upset when Lee Keeps asking him "Do you still turn Green when you get mad"
6. Lee gets mad because Lou will not tell him that he is the true GOD and not himself.
7. Lou gets mad because Lee will not fly for him. Lou states that Superman can fly and begs him to prove that he is a superman or he is a fake. 

Do you see where I am going with this, I just dont think they would work good together bro


----------



## Patrickt (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, Had no idea Lee was a prick like that. to wish death on a unborn or living child is really uncool.


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck Lee...   Im going to Taco Bell does anybody want anything?


----------



## Pork Chop (Jun 2, 2012)

dgp said:


> fuck lee...   Im going to taco bell does anybody want anything?



lol....


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't realize lee or lou were that bad, I guess that shows my still newb status... Maybe lee can get a sponsorship from buffalo wild wings for his offseason bulking lol


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2012)

.....................NO MO $$$$$$$$$$$$......


----------



## TheFlexShow (Jun 28, 2012)

poor lee..gon be suckin tips for juice money soon..
..cold world..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the tribal tattoo on his face.


----------



## brundel (Jun 28, 2012)

Yah for a guy with a face tattoo he really is an idiot.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 28, 2012)

I met him at a show which both my friends won, and the overall. he was geust posing and in good shape for the 1st time ever. I think his attitude is not good for bodybuilding. Great arms though.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. Sucks for him.


----------

